# Time for a factory split.....



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

So I'm starting to have a few too many issues with my DIY split where I don't feel super confortable going deep with it. The shop that built it didn't do a great job, in hindsight I should have just done it myself. Anyway, as a result im in the market for a split.



The deck I'm looking for is something surfy and fun, but still versatile. Not looking for anything super stiff. Pow, trees, slashes, chutes, some bigger lines every once in awhile. Price plays a bit of a difference too.



That being said I've got a couple decks I've been looking at: K2 Ultrasplit, Salomon SS, Arbor Abacus, and Burton Landlord.



Anyone have any experience with these decks? Suggestions for anything else to look at? I'm not a huge fan of rocker between the bindings so I'm not really considering any NS or Mervin decks.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

DrnknZag said:


> The deck I'm looking for is something surfy and fun, but still versatile. Not looking for anything super stiff. Pow, trees, slashes, chutes, some bigger lines every once in awhile. Price plays a bit of a difference too.


Get a prior Khyber or BC split with XTC construction... Best and lightest splits you can get... With the Canadian Dollar in the shitter you are automatically getting 34% off as of today... Next weekend they are having a sale Oct 9th-12th that will be 20% off, so that combined with the strong USD will give you almost 50% off on a brand new custom built split....

Prior Snowboards and Skis


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Venture! They really make the best split out there..









':happy:


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Go Venture! They really make the best split out there..
> 
> ':happy:


Venture DID make great splits... Super heavy though...

But they are past tense...

Out of business, no longer producing boards...

Which is a bummer..

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_28784793/end-road-silverton-based-venture-snowboards


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow didn't know 
Bought the Zelix at end of last season..







:chin:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Trapper snowboards:

Splitboards – Tagged "splitboard" – Trapper Snowboards

The Ursa is the big mountain board. I guess the landlord would be similar to it. I rode the solid Ursa last winter and it's super smooth in the powder. Rocker nose with camber underfoot.

The poacher is a powder twin. Nose and tail rocker with camber underfoot.

The trout trap is like the ursa but with the tail chopped off. Apparently the entire board floats, rather than just the tail sinking. 

Anyways, read the descriptions and look at the specs. They're on sale right now, and in Canadian dollars. I've ordered a Trout Trap solid.


----------

